# Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday Sept. 23



## pkleppert (Aug 29, 2018)

Last year's vendors have until Sept. 15, 2018 to reserve their swap space from last year.  Many new vendors need a space so please respond soon.

Outdoor vendors can set up beginning at 5pm on Saturday, Sept. 22, 2018. The lot will be locked and secured at 11pm.

Our Columbia Steam Powered bicycle built by two employees of the White Steam Car Co. in 1910 will be on display.

The Royal Oak open flea market will also be held the same day on the other side of the Market Bldg.

Lots to see and do. The Market's Coffee Shop, Bakery and Grill will also be open as well.


----------

